# Non binding resolution



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So the first day after the president speaks the democrats pass a resolution against sending reinforcement troops to Iraq. They say it is non binding. Of course it is non binding we have one commander and chief. 
So why do it? There is only one answer, political maneuvering. 
I don't remember the generals name, but he told them in committee that it would give the enemy hope, demoralize his troops, and put them in unnecessary danger. So what did the democrats do? They passed it anyway. So one can only conclude that they valued their political scheme over the lives of our troops, and over winning the war. 
Many disagree with talk radio, but today they made a point that I have believed for the last couple years. I am very sure that most democrats see George Bush as the greater enemy than al qaeda. To set themselves apart from the republicans they have invested in the defeat of America. What is it my liberal acquaintances say, "it's about time America gets its come upance". What the heck do they mean? I guess they think we are a big mean bully that needs to be put in our place. This isn't my guess, this is what they say to me. Why do they think America is a big mean bully???? We try help everyone we can, does that equal bully? We give billions in foreign aid does that equal bully? We give political asylum to people of other nations does that equal bully? We pay the lions share of the United Nations budget does that equal bully? Where does this self destructive, self condemnation come from?
You can't win every election, but the democrats have been bitter ever since they lost the election in Florida. Even with the Supreme Court in their pocket the liberals could not take the election away from the people. Even when they tried to eliminate the absentee votes of our soldiers. Even when 99 percent of the incarcerated felons voted liberal. They lost and they can't stand it. What is their reaction? Demonize Bush. They need to look in a mirror if they want to look into the eyes of someone who has sold their soul, and sold out their soldiers.

Do liberals teach their children to be magnanimous losers? You can't win every time so we all need to learn how to loose graciously. I think America has forgotten that virtue.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Plainsman, the legislative branches have pretty much let the President do what he wanted from the get go in Iraq and after X number of years and chiefs of staff they have decided that they no longer want to go along with anything and everything he wants. There is nothing the matter with questioning the man in charge. If we blindly follow any leader that we have we are no better than the leader in charge. There are times when leaders make bad decisions based on bad information. These are the times when we need to have our governement at work and why we have three branches of our ruling body. It is not in America's interest to be "blinded by the light." Just because you change your strategy that doesn't mean you have lost or you are defeated. The best battle strategy is the one that allows you flexibility so you can change on the run. We have tried a head on assault and we have not lost the battle but just maybe it is time to out flank the enemy instead of slugging it out with the enemy. Slugging it out works when you know where your enemy is and what they look like but in gorilla warfare when there are no battle lines and your enemy does not have a uniform on because they look just like the civilian population you need flexibility. We tried Plan A and now perhaps we need to try Plan B. Their may be a better way. George W needs to realize that and and you need to realize that!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That makes sense Rooster, and I do realize that there is perhaps a better plan. My problem is if they are going to disagree do so, but send a message to the insurgents that it doesn't mean we are giving up, just that our tactics are changing. The democratic congress needs to get that point across to the insurgents.
They keep talking about a (what is it again) an incremental redeployment or some such jargon. I still say it is code for cut and run. Not necessarily because they are cowards, but because politically they need for this war to be lost. 
I have a battle plan. While they hit us with everything they got we shouldn't try to strike back with one hand tied behind our back. We need to take a lesson from Israel. Screw with us and your dead meat. We can mess around and see hundreds of thousands die, or we can kick their behind hard and get it over with and far fewer will die. 
We had a helicopter go down the other day and four or five of our people were executed on the spot. Fly over that area and drop pamphlets. Tell them in 72 hours this neighborhood will no longer exist. If you are here at the end of 72 hours you will die. Drop something like Moab and wipe out a half mile in every direction. They will get the message, and those who stand by and just watch will learn quickly to point out the insurgents. Cooperate or kiss everything goodbye. 
I can hear it now. This will make them all angry at us. Like they aren't angry now? Give them a boot in the rear that they will understand. I wouldn't waste another America soldier. Boots on the ground are Iraqi, planes in the sky, missiles, crap that will blow you to he!!, ya that's ours now surrender, get out, or die. This will get the job done in weeks. 
So you think we can't kill them all. I can. Shoot at me with one of your dinky RPG's I wipe out a quarter section. You have a gun, I have a bigger one. Don't tell me we can't win. I would have peaceful insurgents or dead insurgents. Their choice. They need to know that we are committed. That in itself is our greatest weapon, and the weapon that the democrats destroy with their whining. If they want to be constructive fine, but they are being destructive.

America is a compassionate nation and they should know that we are always open to diplomacy. However, the ball is in their park. They can not ask for diplomacy while they are shooting at our men. Compassionate yes, suckers no. Cut the head of another American and there is no place on the planet to hide.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm wondering ... what is life in the United States really going to be like once the rest of the world knows that we don't have the will to stand up and fight in the war against Islamic fascism? And what will life in the rest of the free world be like when they finally realize that the United States can no longer be counted on as a strong ally. Does Europe have the ability, let alone the will, to fight Islamic extremism? Some think the battle is already lost across the pond.

We're going to have to fight. It's inevitable.

Perhaps it is time to consider the words of Winston Churchill again. I can think of no words of wisdom from the great men and women of our past that do a better job of summing up our current situation than these:

*"If you will not fight for the right when you can easily win without bloodshed; if you will not fight when your victory will be sure and not too costly; you may come to the moment when you will have to fight with all the odds against you and only a small chance of survival. There may even be a worse case; you may have to fight when there is no hope of victory, because it is better to perish than to live as slaves."
Winston Churchill*

The American people and congress are now showing that they are not willing to fight when victory could be sure and the cost relatively low. So .. the time will come. And when it does the costs are going to be great.

Or will we be willing to live as slaves to Islam?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I don't believe that we lack the will to fight. If it is time to kick some butt there is no better equiped military in the world and if we want to bring mayhem and destruction we can annihilate anyone we want anywhere in the world. This is not the kind of war where you just bomb the hell out of your enemy. We are there to help the government of Iraq not destroy their county.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Plainsman :rock: I could not agree more!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

DJRooster said:


> I don't believe that we lack the will to fight. If it is time to kick some butt there is no better equiped military in the world and if we want to bring mayhem and destruction we can annihilate anyone we want anywhere in the world. This is not the kind of war where you just bomb the hell out of your enemy. We are there to help the government of Iraq not destroy their county.


The liberals have a will to fight, but they would like to fight GW not terrorists. They would rather go after Israel than Iraq or Iran. They want to kiss terrorists into submission.
They are the best equipped military in the world, but liberals keep getting their nose in and making our men and women fight with one hand tied behind their back. Pull a pair of underwear over their head and lead then around with a leash and you go to prison. They cut our heads off. 
Iraq better step up to the plate or I would start destroying large areas. These jerks that sit around and watch our convoys get hit with roadside bombs will start to tell us about them if they know the neighborhood is going to disappear if they don't
Fight hard to win or get out. I think many in our nation have become to soft. We will wait until it is to late, then we will surrender. 
If we could create two parallel universes, one America conservative, one America liberal and went to look at them in 20 years the conservative nation would still be free and have a great economy. The liberal nation would be dominated by anyone who wanted to. Many of the infidels would be dead, and the rest of you would be paying a high tax to stay alive (slaves). 
The greatest enemy of freedom is not al qaeda, it's liberals in Washington.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

> So the first day after the president speaks the democrats pass a resolution against sending reinforcement troops to Iraq. They say it is non binding. Of course it is non binding we have one commander and chief.
> So why do it?


It's very simple; these Democrats and some RINO's NEVER supported our troops and never will and this is their way of helping the enemy like they did in the late 60's and 70's maybe Nacy went to Iraq to give lap dances to the terrorist, Anyway, either you support the troops and what their doing or you don't support them at all.
The democrats just went on record to show support FOR the Terrorist and AGAINST our troops that's the way I see it and alot of the Military community sees it. :******:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

It seems as some people, mostly democrats, can't see past the end of their noses. This war is not going to end quickly no matter what we do. Now we have Iran involved and we must address this matter and not stick our head in the sand and pretend everything is alright. 
To me it seems we have two choices:
1. Stay the course and finish the war over there. It's going to be costly in lives lost and dollars. We will have to stand together and defeat the radical Muslims on their soil. We have to stop being so damned politically correct about everything and take it to them. Insurgents hiding in mosques and being safe? Iran supplying arms? Not anymore...
2. Pull out and ignore what is happening over there and try to feel good about having our boys back home and safe. Let them reorganize and rearm for the next round of infidel killing. Live in constant fear of what and where the terrorists are going to strike next here in our homeland.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I'll take # 1


----------

